# Styleless Living Room



## painter162 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful room, tons of options. Drapes with sheers over those windows to start for sure, great windows, should try and get a way more dramatic effect. How much you wanna spend? Larger base boards with some crown molding, some wall art, plants...lots of options, you do need some more texture in there though, everything is flat, smooth, neutral, and utilitarian. A faux accent wall or complete faux paint job would look nice...how do you want the room to feel?


----------



## LordOfChaos (Mar 19, 2011)

Personally I am not a huge fan of blinds in a living room. If it were me I would take those out. Get some drapes with some nice rods and tie back thingies (expert decorating vocabulary). I think the arched windows and proximity of your windows may make that tough though. Some wall art would go a long way, go to the biggest crafty place around and look for ideas on wall stuff to put up. Get some floor plants (real or fake depending on your taste).

I love the idea of crown molding. I think some sconces or some hanging lighting would look good too. Faux finish all around or on that big empty wall might work nice. Those would be a little more work though.


----------



## LouiseMallard (Apr 8, 2011)

Your living room needs a focal point. Perhaps you should put the tv over the fireplace. Then add an accent color to the wall, art or mirror over the couch, and perhaps a shelf or something cool and tall (maybe a plant?) between where the tv and the couch currently are. Your room has a lot of horizontal going on. I think you need to put a little vertical in the mix  Definitely go with drapes instead of blinds too.


----------



## janellelk (Apr 25, 2011)

You have a beautiful space! And some great quality pieces it looks like. My boyfriend and I are struggling with design issues as well. One thing I can suggest that worked for us are prints! I picked big framed ones from a local artist we both love. The color made everything warmer and more personal. I'd really suggest that. I'd probably also suggest more shelving. I hate the clumsy look of knick knacks so I've never overloaded shelves with tiny little things but one large thing placed with books looks warmer as well. 

Hope this helped a little bit. I guess another thing I'd say is allow yourself to fail (somewhat cheaply). We had to play around with stuff until we got it right. Just letting go of any nerves about it looking stupid or buying the wrong thing made us get more adventurous thus finding the stuff we actually loved!


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree that this room has lots of potential. I think probably the biggest thing you could do is get drapes and some sort of pictures on the wall. One thing I am planning on trying out in my house is covering picture frames with fabric... I had been looking for a print I liked but I couldn't find one that was that I actually liked/ big enough/ in my budget. I saw the fabric ideas on a blog and they looked great! Also you could put a bookcase up against one of the larger walls and fill it with knick-knaks, pictures, books, etc... I would also probably put a few more pictures on the mantel.. or try matching vases at either end. Good luck!


----------



## shanon (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, your home should be comfortable for you. At the same need minimum of decoration for maybe mental satisfaction. Security is important as well. You should decorate and color your house/room with your personally.


----------



## swaneez (May 1, 2011)

You mention that you like Caribbean colors but I'm not sure if that means you want a Caribbean theme. Assuming that you do, relaxed and easy-going vs. formal is the look you should shoot for. In addition to the colors, think about artwork and accent pieces. Ceiling fans and region-appropriate lighting, fabrics with splashes of bright colors, natural woods and bamboo items and furniture. Be careful not to go over-board though, otherwise things could look "kitchy". You want your home to look like a Caribbean beach house, not the inside of a Rain Forest Cafe' or a Disney ride!

Mike


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd remove all gold (dated) trim and fixtures and replace with brushed aluminum or silver. Drop the mantle to just above where the bricks above the fire place are visible now and hang the flat screen on the wall above, opening up the corner windows.



two cents.


----------



## myfourseasons (Apr 25, 2011)

First choose the color of walls. Selection of color is the most important thing. For living room light coffee, cream, light wood, white etc. colors are best. These colors give a royal look to your room. Then give attention to furniture and other accessories. It should be matching to the color of walls. The color of the furniture should be darker then the room. These were the basic things. If you need more information then call me at: (770)642-4611. I am Residential Painter at Atlanta. I will be glad to help you.


----------

